
Moving to Rails 2.2 Headaches - Vol 1 - qhoxie
http://gusg.us/code/ruby/rails-2_2-headaches-1
======
river_styx
The has_many_polymorphs plugin is also broken in 2.2 as of right now.

------
mattjaynes
Exactly why the future's so bright for merb...

~~~
tptacek
Because an application with a complicated set of external dependencies was
ported warning-free to the newest version of Rails in a matter of hours,
within days of the new version's release?

~~~
mattjaynes
Yes.

"Merb has an API. You might be wondering why having an API is awesome. Well,
the truth is that the Merb Team spent time marking methods public, which are
guaranteed to not break until the next major release (any change to the public
API will be well documented). There is also a plugin API meaning that plugin
developers won’t have to worry about upgrades if they stick to the plugin
API."

From: <http://merbist.com/2008/11/09/merb-1-0-released/>

~~~
mattjaynes
Update: Dec 23rd - He he, I rest my case ;)

[http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2008/12/23/merb-gets-merged-
in...](http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2008/12/23/merb-gets-merged-into-rails-3)

<http://yehudakatz.com/2008/12/23/rails-and-merb-merge/>

<http://brainspl.at/articles/2008/12/23/merb-is-rails>

<http://rubyonrails.org/merb>

------
jcapote
Holy plugins batman!

------
dexter
Yeah we're using mercurial, what of it? Did I mention we use mercurial?

